# Anyone Hear Of or Try Swedish Bitters ?



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

The ingredients are as follows..

Nutmeg, Wormwood, Angelica Root, Theriac, Rhubarb Root, Myrrh, Zedoary, Purified Infuscial Ground Earth, Gentian Root, Alumina Red Clay, Carline Thistle Root, Mace, Champhor Powder, Raiz de Tormentila, Senna Leaves and Saffron Powder.

I have some "cooking" now and will be done the end of this week.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds interesting.. What do you do with it? Sorry new to herbs


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

I have used Swedish Bitters for many years....usually on and off, as I forget, but now have them on the counter so that I don't forget to take them. I learned of them from reading a book by Maria Treben in which she advocates the herbal mix for a number of things. I know friends in Germany take them faithfully.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I felt better after taking what I made, but can't be sure if it was because of the herbs or the Vodka. But thought it good to have it around.


----------



## catcrazy (Jan 30, 2003)

I know you can purchase a non-alcoholic version. Doesn't taste as good as the one with the vodka base. I have never made Swedish bitters but my homeopath recommended me to take them daily (and nettle infusion, as well) for liver cleanse. I had a horrific outbreak of eczema, which is now gone 

Cat


----------

